# Henry Cavill is a chadlite and there’s nothing wrong with that



## 6485b025t (Apr 20, 2021)

People on this forum have a hissy fit when I call Cavill HTN/chadlite purely facially, surely I must be joking, surely SUPERMAN himself has to be some sort of unmoggable gigachad and surely I must be joking when I call him anything less than this...

Cavill is a fucking chinlet that’s carried by coloring and wide jaw, his eye area is nothing special but guess what? He has a good frame so overall people perceive him as chad 

The only way to be objective about looks is to separate FACE from things that influence attractiveness like how wide you are and how thick your neck is 

Sure Cavill is gling but he looks like normal guy good looking, same goes for Tom Wellinf, as a man it’s just not possible to be gigachad or dare I say even chad with a chin this small


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

definitely a 6 psl, eyes cap him hard 

but he just has great pheno, decent height and harmony and superman vibes. It’s like the broadest appeal


----------



## 6485b025t (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> definitely a 6 psl, eyes cap him hard
> 
> but he just has great pheno, decent height and harmony and superman vibes. It’s like the broadest appeal


6 PSL is an overrate 

he’s 5-5.5 PSL, I’ve legitimately rated people in Pms higher than Cavill 

inb4 people think I’m joking, if you look at just his face and not body/frame he is nothing special


----------



## N1c (Apr 20, 2021)

His chin isint really a failo


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

abmonger said:


> 6 PSL is an overrate
> 
> he’s 5-5.5 PSL, I’ve legitimately rated people in Pms higher than Cavill
> 
> inb4 people think I’m joking, if you look at just his face and not body/frame he is nothing special


5 psl? What type of gas did you smoke


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Apr 20, 2021)

@abmonger tier thread


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 20, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## damnit (Apr 20, 2021)

how isn't Tom Welling a chad face-wise ? 

Also take Gandy for example, he doesn't have a top tier jaw but he is chad looking...


----------



## 6485b025t (Apr 20, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> View attachment 1099494


You’re no fan of Cavill either, so kys 


damnit said:


> how isn't Tom Welling a chad face-wise ?
> 
> Also take Gandy for example, he doesn't have a top tier jaw but he is chad looking...


short lower third on both Cavill and welling, gandy jaw not the best but his chin is tall


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Apr 20, 2021)

High trust features with gigachad bones


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 20, 2021)

women dont separate face from everything else tho

only PSL autists do, which is fine, but don't mistake PSL ratings with how sexually appealing a man is


----------



## damnit (Apr 20, 2021)

abmonger said:


> You’re no fan of Cavill either, so kys
> 
> short lower third on both Cavill and welling, gandy jaw not the best but his chin is tall


it looks like chin to philtrum ratio > chin height overall. He is harmonious , ignore profile pics. You can even make meeks look like a mouthbreather with some profile pics


----------



## 6485b025t (Apr 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> women dont separate face from everything else tho
> 
> only PSL autists do, which is fine, but don't mistake PSL ratings with how sexually appealing a man is


If women want to find the genetic value of a man they should look at only face otherwise they’re getting fooled by hard work (I.e. body)


----------



## 6485b025t (Apr 20, 2021)

damnit said:


> it looks like chin to philtrum ratio > chin height overall. He is harmonious , ignore profile pics. You can even make meeks look like a mouthbreather with some profile pics


His Chin to philtrum is even worse Jfl bc his philtrum is also longer than average, he is a chadlite.


----------



## Richard_Hungwell (Apr 20, 2021)

Women prefer more of the "cuck"/friendly eyes like Henry Cavill has than the gigachad hunter eyes. Guys like Sean O'Pry might score higher on PSL, but Cavill has much broader appeal in the real world:


----------



## Selinity (Apr 20, 2021)

wait until he realizes Meeks is recessed lol, OP is going to call him a subhuman


----------



## Richard_Hungwell (Apr 20, 2021)

Selinity said:


> wait until he realizes Meeks is recessed lol, OP is going to call him a subhuman


----------



## zikzog (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> definitely a 6 psl, eyes cap him hard
> 
> but he just has great pheno, decent height and harmony and superman vibes. It’s like the broadest appeal


Eyes is such a big thing I didn't realise for a long time and now that I do, I just want all the surgery to make them good.












Like these guys are still definitely attractive don't get me wrong , but they could mog most the population with a good eye area.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 20, 2021)

zikzog said:


> Eyes is such a big thing I didn't realise for a long time and now that I do, I just want all the surgery to make them good.
> View attachment 1099545
> 
> View attachment 1099550
> ...


Legit, you can be good looking without hunter eyes but honestly you can never look that striking, especially if you have brown eyes

it’s so much better to be born with good eyes and average jaw than vice versa 

what surgeries can you even do for eyes? I am going to get infraorbital implants but those are for my eye bags


----------



## Richard_Hungwell (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Legit, you can be good looking without hunter eyes but honestly you can never look that striking, especially if you have brown eyes
> 
> it’s so much better to be born with good eyes and average jaw than vice versa
> 
> what surgeries can you even do for eyes? I am going to get infraorbital implants but those are for my eye bags





> it’s so much better to be born with good eyes and average jaw than vice versa


----------



## zikzog (Apr 20, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Legit, you can be good looking without hunter eyes but honestly you can never look that striking, especially if you have brown eyes
> 
> it’s so much better to be born with good eyes and average jaw than vice versa
> 
> what surgeries can you even do for eyes? I am going to get infraorbital implants but those are for my eye bags


Like I'm luckily I have quite unique blue eyes but that isn't enough to carry the fact I look like I've not slept for 3 days. Yeah, I would trade average jaw for good eyes any day.

Non surgical stuff like cold compresses help a bit on the bags, darker eyebrows can help too so I'm doing that, I think that might give me 0.25 PSL points alone. 

There are so many surgeries and you'll probably need a few to get a half decent eye area. Ones I think of that can help. 


Orbital decompression - bulging eyes. If done enough and correctly can make such a big difference. 
Infraorbital implants - great for people who don't have recessed maxillas but just have flat cheekbones like me.
Blepharoplasty - removing excess skin and fat round the eyes.
There are so many more but using a combination of a few surgery's you could get pretty good eyes (from my research so far it's very difficult to get hunter eyes from surgery but you can get kinda close)

I'm gonna get infraorbital implants like you but also orbital decompression because my orbital feels pretty solid, not very wide and open but my eyes just bulge out of it for whatever reason (I've always had kinda high thyroid levels so it might be that). Fillers are also a good cheaper alternative for eyebags but aren't as permanent.


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Apr 21, 2021)

_0



_


----------



## R@m@ (Apr 21, 2021)

zikzog said:


> Eyes is such a big thing I didn't realise for a long time and now that I do, I just want all the surgery to make them good.
> View attachment 1099545
> 
> View attachment 1099550
> ...


 average eye area with good jaw is gl, average jaw with good eye area is gl, horrible eye area or horrible lower third= instant death


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 21, 2021)

Cavill = Giga Chad. in my opinion.
Perfection, doesn't exist.


----------



## one job away (Apr 27, 2021)

abmonger said:


> People on this forum have a hissy fit when I call Cavill HTN/chadlite purely facially, surely I must be joking, surely SUPERMAN himself has to be some sort of unmoggable gigachad and surely I must be joking when I call him anything less than this...
> 
> Cavill is a fucking chinlet that’s carried by coloring and wide jaw, his eye area is nothing special but guess what? He has a good frame so overall people perceive him as chad
> 
> ...


I agree he is overrated but 5 psl is too low


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Apr 27, 2021)

how could I tell it's @abmonger s thread only reading the title?


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 27, 2021)

Richard_Hungwell said:


> Women prefer more of the "cuck"/friendly eyes like Henry Cavill has than the gigachad hunter eyes. Guys like Sean O'Pry might score higher on PSL, but Cavill has much broader appeal in the real world:
> 
> View attachment 1099530
> View attachment 1099531


I've been saying that since forever, 'hunter eyes' are a retarded psl meme

they do look more dom, but when you have good bones it's really just overkill and rounder eyes add a touch of beauty to an otherwise masculine face

I've never seen any foid comment on o'pry aspie stare


----------



## Deleted member 10367 (Apr 27, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> I've been saying that since forever, 'hunter eyes' are a retarded psl meme
> 
> they do look more dom, but when you have good bones it's really just overkill and rounder eyes add a touch of beauty to an otherwise masculine face
> 
> I've never seen any foid comment on o'pry aspie stare


Copus maximus

Surely hunter eyes are common in TOP models although they don't look attractive at all JFL. 

Puppy eyes mog. 






Hunter eyes or death.


----------



## eyelidcel (Apr 27, 2021)

Richard_Hungwell said:


> View attachment 1099578


is that who I think that is? lol.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 27, 2021)

Jaimius said:


> Copus maximus
> 
> Surely hunter eyes are common in TOP models although they don't look attractive at all JFL.
> 
> ...


top model =/= max appeal to the broad population

I doubt you find these to be the ideal women


----------



## Sanguinius (Apr 30, 2021)

God help us all if Cavil is chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Apr 30, 2021)

Richard_Hungwell said:


> View attachment 1099578


Unibrow unkept eyebrows bad colouring bad shape uee nct get this subhuman eye area off my screen


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Apr 30, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> top model =/= max appeal to the broad population
> 
> I doubt you find these to be the ideal women



Female Fashion models are ugly as hell. I bet foids look at male fashion models the same way.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 30, 2021)

Sanguinius said:


> God help us all if Cavil is chadlite


I mog.


----------



## Deleted member 13824 (May 10, 2021)

There's a male model from Argentina or something. He looks like Caville with hunter eyes. Extremely good-looking chad. I don't remember his name. Anybody know him?


----------



## 6485b025t (May 12, 2021)

three said:


> There's a male model from Argentina or something. He looks like Caville with hunter eyes. Extremely good-looking chad. I don't remember his name. Anybody know him?


Hernan Drago


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (May 12, 2021)

zikzog said:


> Eyes is such a big thing I didn't realise for a long time and now that I do, I just want all the surgery to make them good.
> 
> Like these guys are still definitely attractive don't get me wrong , but they could mog most the population with a good eye area.


Eyes is not such a big thing. Eyes are literally the biggest thing. Women have enhanced their looks for milleniums at this point using makeup. If you pay close attention, they put 90% of all focus into enhancing eye area. Even a simple eyeliner without putting makeup on th eyelid can enhance the look significantly in some cases. It is not without a reason, they subconsciously realize that eye area is most important in looks.

Men cannot use makeup to enhance their eye area, this is why it is even more rare to see a man with amazing eye area.

Also cavill is Chad without a doubt. His jaw only lacks in side profile view, from the front and 3/4 his jaw is close to perfect. His forward growth is close to perfect as well. His eye area isnt even that bad, they are high trust, which many women like.


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 12, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> Female Fashion models are ugly as hell. I bet foids look at male fashion models the same way.


It's not a fair comparison. Male and female models both get recruited for the same striking features. Those striking features are usually ones that are attractive on men (hunter eyes, jawline, cheekbones, hollow cheeks, etc.)


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (Jun 2, 2021)

6485b025t said:


> People on this forum have a hissy fit when I call Cavill HTN/chadlite purely facially, surely I must be joking, surely SUPERMAN himself has to be some sort of unmoggable gigachad and surely I must be joking when I call him anything less than this...
> 
> Cavill is a fucking chinlet that’s carried by coloring and wide jaw, his eye area is nothing special but guess what? He has a good frame so overall people perceive him as chad
> 
> ...


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 2, 2021)

He’s coming for you


----------

